# Pending ICT VISA application



## balavsbala (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi There

Good morning.

I've submitted an application for South African ICT extension VISA on 9th November 2015 at VFS South Africa.

And due to personal emergency I've left South Africa using my Old ICT VISA. It had validity and not expired.

So my application is still pending with Home affairs. In my company, there are colleagues who travel frequently to and from SA. So I've given authorization letter,VISA application receipt and my Passport to collect my VISA.

Some people are saying my application become invalid if I left SA. Please advise whether Home affairs process/reject my application? I believe traveling one emergency that also with valid old VISA is not an issue.

Thanks
Bala


----------



## balavsbala (Jan 1, 2016)

*Urgent*

Anyone respond please?


----------



## balavsbala (Jan 1, 2016)

hi anyone update pls


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi Bala

The question is- is your current Visa still valid.With the new immigration Act,you are not allowed to travel out of the republic if it has expired or waiting for an outcome if you don't want to be declared undesirable.I think as long as you are back in the republic before the expire of your current Visa you should be fine.

VFS does allow you to request someone to collect the outcome on your behalf provided s/he has your authorization letter,your passport (the collector's passport and photo as well.

Regards

N


----------



## balavsbala (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi Nomqhele

Pls see the link http : // www . vfsglobal.com/ dha/ southafrica/ collection_of_passport .html

So it is allowed that my representatives can collect the VISA on my behalf?

I applied for Extension on 9th Nov 2015. I left SA on 11th Dec 2015. My current VISA expired on 19th Dec 2015.

I'm not marked undesirable since i left SA with a valid VISA.

my application status is still remains "under processing". My representative in SA is waiting in SA, once VISA is ready he will collect it, come to India and give it to me. Please advise.

Thanks
Bala


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

your representative will need to go with your original passport and a letter/affidavit signed by you authorising them to pick up your visa.
They will not be given the visa by VFS if they do not have your passport as VFS will need to paste the visa sticker inside your passport whilst you wait at their offices.


----------



## balavsbala (Jan 1, 2016)

HI Joe

Thanks my representative has all the required items to collect the VISA at Cape town, South Africa.

I've applied for VISA on 9th November 2015. As per VFS the maximum processing time is 8 to 10 weeks. Now it has been 12 weeks but no response from DHA or VFS.

I've called VFS and they are telling the same.. It is just busy processing since the application date.

I've called DHA, they have accepted to take a escalation request since I'm now running on the 12th Week and filed a case with number. Asked to me contact DHA few weeks later.

Please advise what i else i can do to follow up my VISA??

And please be noted that I'm now at India, travelled back from SA before my existing VISA expiry. My passport, signed auth letter and application receipt is with my friend at SA, somehow i managed to send give my passport and other stuffs to my friend who recently travelled to South Africa. Please advise if there is any issue in this area, that may cause VISA extension delay?

thanks
Bala


----------



## balavsbala (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi Some one please help


----------



## balavsbala (Jan 1, 2016)

hi some one update pls


----------



## balavsbala (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi There

From today afternoon on wards, it is showing as 

Application for Balakumar has been forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 18-Feb-2015.

But it has shown as below since from the date of application 9th Nov 2015 till today afternoon.

Application for Balakumar has been forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 09-Nov-2015.

Is this means they started working on application/forwarded again/re-initiated application or something else??

thanks
Bala


----------



## balavsbala (Jan 1, 2016)

Sorry typo..

it presently shows as
Application for Balakumar has been forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs for adjudication on 18-Feb-2016.


----------

